# Best neoprene vests



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

My lab has about the thinnest coat Ive ever seen on a lab and needs a little help staying warm this time of year, especially if hunting water. The neoprene vests seem to help keep his main body warm.

The first one I used for him was a hodgman brand and after less then 20 hunts with it, it finally completely fell apart yesterday. I made sure not to cut to far into the stitching so it would last longer but that didn't seem to matter.

I also have a white avery boaters vest that I use when hunting snows so we dont worry about hiding a blind for him. It seems like it might hold up a bit better, but I cant trim it to make it fit very well.

Any other suggestions out there or are these the two brands I'm stuck choosing between?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok, did a little more searching on the 'fuge and found this helpful post. Sounds like a good way to make the vests fit a little better. It also seems that most people are happiest with the cabelas vests.



> As long as the chest size is right, the rest is a simple scissors, marking pen, straight edge and "neoprene cement" (not Aqua Seal or other such junk) project.
> 
> As mentioned the armpits can be trimmed back if it looks like they'll chafe the dog. And, if your dog's a male, you'll probably have to trim some of the vest's underside to accomodate him.
> 
> ...


This neoprene cement might prove helpful for leaky waders as well.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would go with the cabelas, especially on the labrador. You definetely want to cut the undercarriage for the male. I have a camo and blaze orange vest and they have been great. I returned the avery vest after the first weekend I had it. Avery makes some good products for hunting but their dog equipment is junk.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

I have three vests from Cabelas, one really old one that's shredded from running pheasants, the other two with foam inserts in the back and extra tough underliner, been great so far. One is trimmed WAY back on the chest and pits, haven't had any problems as of yet, had them for maybe 5 years now.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I use these on two of my dogs. Cheap and they have held up well. They have a heavy-duty zipper and a velcro closure.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/luckydog-re ... -vest.html

The mediums fit the two dogs without any trimming except to accomodate for my male.

Personally, I don't like the vests that only have the velcro closure. I can never seem to get them closed without a fold in the neoprene. That being said, the only ones that I can get to fit one of my females only comes with a velcro closing system.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have always used the older style Cabela's vest that had a zipper and was 5mm thick. I have used neoprene repair glue on them with some success. 
Think the nearest vest to the old Cabela's style might be made by Redhead. Got one on E-bay last year as a spare and I think it was Redhead, may have come from Dalton Outdoors in Mn.


----------

